# Need Advice, would YOU do it?



## JazyT (Oct 21, 2009)

I have an offer to sub 3 commercial storage unit lots. Push only, the entire paved areas. Contractor claims it should be an average 8-9 hour push for all 3 lots. They are all within 7 miles of each other in a triangular pattern.
Problem is he's only offering 450 a push, which breaks it down to 50 an hour.
Seems to me that for a 3/4 ton truck with essentially an 8.5 blade when you factor in the wings, it's a rather lowball price.
I'm trying to figure if this is even worth entertaining as I already mentioned the price and he states the price is pretty fair assuming that after a few pushes I get familiar enough with the lots to be able to cut it down a couple of hours.
Considering fuel, insurance, truck payment and maintenance, incidentals etc, it seems kinda low to me. What do you guys think?
This is in Illinois, NW burbs of Chicago.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Have you got anything else that will pay you $450.00/ storm. Does it have to be completely open at all times, meaning can you go do some other work, come back to finish it up? If you nail it down to 6 hrs then you are making $75.00/hr. Can you get a picture or scale plan of the properties so some of us can estimate how long it should take instead of what the contractor claims it should take.


----------



## JazyT (Oct 21, 2009)

I tried to copy the HTML code, but it keeps coming out wrong, so I posted the 3 Google map links. Not sure if you can get an accurate scale of the lots, I guess if you go by the cars in the pics you might get a general idea.
As for having another gig for 450, right not it's still a maybe if the route gets all put together, but it's all residential driveways at 75-100 an hour 75 one plow, 100 if I have a pull plow too. And that route should take around 6 hours or so.

I appreciate the help/advise.

Here are the links:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...115,-88.123181&spn=0.000907,0.002411&t=h&z=19

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...779,-88.164361&spn=0.001798,0.004823&t=h&z=18

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...051,-88.151582&spn=0.001798,0.004823&t=h&z=18


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

I think the three could be done nicely in 6 hrs with what you've got quite easily.


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

*storage developements require much experience , especially in heavy accumulating storms. all doors must be accessable , even if it means a piece of equipment to relocate or worse ....hand shoveling .their is ZERO tolerance and area for stacking .
v plows are recommended .check your stipulations. let alone overhead. i know from experience . *


----------



## Weeded! (Nov 13, 2009)

How many events will you get per year that require you to push?
$50 sounds awfully low to pay you, for your truck, equipment, working overnight, gas, overhead, and on and on. If you get 10 events, your plow alone is probably costing you $12-$15 per hour.

What happens if you get a foot of snow? What are you going to do with all of it?
If you are not putting down chemicals the will come after you in a slip and fall (even if you are not contracted to do it they will still name you in the suit).


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Weeded!;874339 said:


> How many events will you get per year that require you to push?
> $50 sounds awfully low to pay you, for your truck, equipment, working overnight, gas, overhead, and on and on. If you get 10 events, your plow alone is probably costing you $12-$15 per hour.
> 
> What happens if you get a foot of snow? What are you going to do with all of it?
> If you are not putting down chemicals the will come after you in a slip and fall *(even if you are not contracted to do it they will still name you in the suit).*


Yep. Best pass on it unless you can "remove" the snow as in haul it away if the snow is deep.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

how long is ONE site going to take 2-3hrs? We've billed out ones in NJ in the last couple years for that much PER site minimum, most were more than that.

Its a very low ball price no matter what your area is.
So in say 8-9hrs you might get 1-2" of snow per hour in a heavier storm... by your 3rd place your moving 6-12" of snow for $450 for all 3? that sucks:realmad:

If you have any other work, PASS


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Deco;874244 said:


> *storage developements require much experience , especially in heavy accumulating storms. all doors must be accessable , even if it means a piece of equipment to relocate or worse ....hand shoveling .their is ZERO tolerance and area for stacking .
> v plows are recommended .check your stipulations. let alone overhead. i know from experience . *


yeah hes right... thats also why they pay so high per sq foot at least.... We'd go above and beyond most other contractors around for the couple we did last season. End of any storm over say 6", we'd snow blow along all buildings, have the truck come around again at the end, and then even "I" hand shoveled and helped clear out most of the door openings fast so they were accessible. that work sucks!

you NEED a v plow.. my guys with us were whining and *****in and moanin when i sent them in there with a 9' straight boss plow vs the 8'2" V boss they used the big storm prior.. so i'll learn from that. very FEW places to put snow when it snows a lot. I had equipment close by though that if we ever got big drifts or say 14" or more, id get a loader in there at a good clip to move all the big piles to the far two corners.. which would eat up plenty of hours on its own.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

JazyT;873549 said:


> I tried to copy the HTML code, but it keeps coming out wrong, so I posted the 3 Google map links. Not sure if you can get an accurate scale of the lots, I guess if you go by the cars in the pics you might get a general idea.
> As for having another gig for 450, right not it's still a maybe if the route gets all put together, but it's all residential driveways at 75-100 an hour 75 one plow, 100 if I have a pull plow too. And that route should take around 6 hours or so.
> 
> I appreciate the help/advise.
> ...


well those places arnt THAT bad like i thought. BUT that LAST link you have there, 
THAT PLACE IS MASSIVE!

$450 per push for ALL 3, nuts! stay away! We'd bill out $500-700 for the 3rd link in nj per 2-4" push plus salt probably. The 2nd link is big but wide open, the 1st link place isnt too big, only a couple lanes and plenty of spots to push it it seems like.

I think that contractor meant $450 PER x3... $1350 aint TOO bad for that but thats not enough for us to do them in NJ.

If they were all connected and i could leave a push box there and have another truck help, then id think about it.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

The last one would be the most difficult. Thats along ways to move the snow, and from the looks of it there isn't much room to put it either. I could see that being a real neighmare with 10" of snow on it. 

I put my vote for if you have other work, pass.


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

from what i'm reading , seems like your first experience cleaning storage properties.

they are a beeatch. hope for nusience storms like 3-6"er's...

you get a biggy , camp out!


been there , not a pretty site without a skid steer and dump truck to "relocate" the white stuff.

highballthatone.com


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

Ramairfreak98ss;877669 said:


> yeah hes right... thats also why they pay so high per sq foot at least.... We'd go above and beyond most other contractors around for the couple we did last season. End of any storm over say 6", we'd snow blow along all buildings, have the truck come around again at the end, and then even "I" hand shoveled and helped clear out most of the door openings fast so they were accessible. that work sucks!
> 
> you NEED a v plow.. my guys with us were whining and *****in and moanin when i sent them in there with a 9' straight boss plow vs the 8'2" V boss they used the big storm prior.. so i'll learn from that. very FEW places to put snow when it snows a lot. I had equipment close by though that if we ever got big drifts or say 14" or more, id get a loader in there at a good clip to move all the big piles to the far two corners.. which would eat up plenty of hours on its own.


just curious....have you "stipulated" relocating ? didnt think so , and neither did i until it was obvious the marshmellows had to go some where. heres a tip ...dont think your dumping the marshmellows in the creek , river or field ...al gore frowns on that sheet. e.p.a.com

heads up on them type of properties , dude


----------



## JazyT (Oct 21, 2009)

Seems like my suspicions are being confirmed, the contractor really is trying to lowball me.
There are 3 snow gates on the larger one, but what gets me is the "push to" area is not even their property.
There seems to be no relocation plan, no dump or skid in the offer either, although I did mention it, they say it's "not necessary"
I think I might just have them read this thread and then we'll talk about the price again.
Thanks to all of you for your advice so far, I'm thinking this is gonna be a "last resort" only job if I can't find anything better.


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

*set a price your comfortable with , put it in "writing" contracted legally and both sign it . . the worst he can say is no . never had it anyway.
i'm STILL waiting for a large apt. complex i bidded on 3 weeks ago . 
if he calls when it snows without confirmation , he will pay a 5% scheduling fee as noted on my contract. you have to be prepared for any problems along the way . 
ohhh , the joys of snow business!*:realmad:


----------

